# Hagen Mini Elite CO2 System



## Smoothtinge (Apr 16, 2010)

I was wondering if you guys think I should attach a bottle to act as a diffuser to the outlet of this system?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Smoothtinge,

When I did the DIY Hagen Elite diffuser, I just let the bubble shoot out all over the tank. The more the CO2 is distributed throughout the tank, the better the plants grow.


----------

